# China Driving Licence



## Rabbithome (Oct 13, 2012)

I have been riding a scooter (registered and insured to a Chinese Teacher) here in China for some time and I was not sure of the legality based on just my Oz driving Licence and an International Driving Permit. There seemed to be some conflicting advice about the need. From one Chinese person, he said that it was not a motorcycle (because it did not have gears) and therefore no licence was required. In other words it was a bit like an E-bike and you didn't need a licence for that. Along with two other ex-pats we decided to try to get a Chinese Driver Licence based on our home country licences (Australian, Canadian and England). So after the first day of inquiries I can see that it is going to be quite a bureaucratic and time consuming process and not easily achieved. What we did manage to do was get two forms (all in Chinese) one is for a medical to determine if we are fit to drive and the other I think is a form to apply for a licence. We also started the process of getting our passports and driving licences translated by another agency. Also we got some more passports photos (white background) done. I am wondering if there are any short-cuts or anyone with a similar experience?:confused2:


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Don't know, in shanghai it was quite quick. Get a Chinese translation of my original license, do the 100 question traffic test (there is an iPhone app for this) and medical eye check. Total cost 190 ( translation 100). Pics in could make in the licence for 20 (I think) bureau. Took me a few hrs following the que's though.


----------



## GrahamWeifang (Dec 14, 2012)

No licence but a Chinese licence.
The only one that is valid, not IDP (International Driving permit)

I find that many provinces, third tier cities, will allow scooters up to 49cc, with no licence plates, or no drivers/riders licence.
But the problem is when there is a problem.
If any one bumps you, or you bump any one, then you haven't got a leg to stand on.
You can get thrown in the slammer for up to 15 days, that's the law.
I haven't heard of any one (foreigner) getting the 15 days, but I would be surprised if it hasn't happened.
Without a real, legitimate Chinese driving licence you can't get insurance.
here lies your problem.
No insurance, and the other party, in the right or in the wrong, will have a field day with you.
You can be taken to the cleaners.
Do yourself a favour, and get a Chinese licence.
I did.
I got full Chinese licence, 2nd time of trying.
The computer theory questions are quite daunting, but you just need to memorise them.
It doesn't matter if you feel the answer is wrong, or very wrong, that's not the point of the exercise.
The exercise is to determine if you "Think like a Chinese"
If you do, then you will give the answers that they say are right, then you will pass.

Graham


----------

